# Gentoo ha bisogno di continui aggiornamenti + altro

## Raffo

Questa era la domanda che mi ponevo oggi. Perchè devo sempre stare dietro al mio sistema a compilare nuovi pacchetti? 

Per un lungo periodo, diciamo per almeno un anno pieno, ho aggiornato la mia distro almeno una volta alla settimana, tenendola sempre perfettamente up-to-date. Successivamente mi sono stancato di stare dietro alla mia gentoo e a ricompilare mega su mega di programmi e ho deciso che la mia distribuzione andava bene così. Basta aggiornare periodicamente. Mi sono lasciato andare alla filosofia del non toccare nulla finchè tutto funziona... così fino a qualche tempo fa. 

Avevo troppi pacchetti da aggiornare quindi ho deciso di aggiornare qualcosa. Ho provato ad aggiornare solo kde; il sistema delle dipendenze mi ha costretto ad emergere anche altre cose, interrompendomi l'emerge di un pacchetto fondamentale (penso il login manager) e "sputtanandomi" la modalità grafica. Il problema è molto probabilmente risolvibile senza soluzioni drastiche (quantomeno ci proverò), anche se non so se proverò a risolvere così oppure se passerò a reinstallare (decisione presa già da tempo per altri motivi).

La situazione nella quale mi sono trovato, però, mi ha fatto porre delle domande alle quali cerco risposte. Cerco di andare con ordine in modo da nn confondere nessuno ed essere chiaro.

1) Gentoo è una distro molto potente. Ma quanto deve essere bravo l'amministratore di sistema per evitare di cadere nelle possibili situazioni pericolose per la salute del proprio sistema?

2) Perchè Gentoo ha continuamente bisogno di essere aggiornata, pena il difficile aggiornamento/manutenzione di tutto il sistema? 

3) Come distribuzione Gentoo senza dubbio mette l'utente di fronte a scelte spesso complesse, ma soprattuto di fronte a difficoltà e problemi. Perchè tutto questo caos, programmi che non compilano (non ditemi che nn vi siete mai trovati di fronte a situazioni problematiche) o altro?

Se mi verrà in mente altro da aggiungere aggiungerò dopo  :Smile: 

P.s. scusatemi se c'è qualche errore, ma sono dal primo livecd trovato buttato per la camera (kororaa xgl  :Very Happy:  ) e il layout della tastiera è un po' ballerino  :Laughing: 

----------

## Onip

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Perchè Gentoo ha continuamente bisogno di essere aggiornata, pena il difficile aggiornamento/manutenzione di tutto il sistema? 
> 
> 

 

Questo penso dipenda dal fatto che ci possono essere pacchetti il cui aggiornameto è critico e richiede qualche passaggio in più rispetto al semplice 

```
#emerge -u pacchetto
```

 come ad esempio il passaggio da gcc-3.3.x al 3.4.x . In mezzo ad una lista di pacchetti da aggiornare piuttosto lunga alcuni di questi possono passare inosservati e generare problemi. In generale ritengo che se uno vuole avere il minor numero possibile di problemi allora la soluzione è quella di tenersi un sistema completamente stabile. In questo senso non ricordo di aver avuto mai particolari problemi, problemi che si sono poi regolarmente presentati quando il mio package.keywords ha iniziato a crescere...

Rigorosamente IMHO

Byez

----------

## Raffo

Un sistema completamente stabile è davvero immune da questi problemi?? Ma soprattutto: un sistema completamente stabile non è lontano dalle comodità desktop tenute come keyword masked che tutto sono meno che instabili?

----------

## .:chrome:.

scusa, ma chi ha detto che tu debba fare tutto questo?

non è obbligatorio mantenere super-aggiornato il proprio sistema.

per quanto mi riguarda, mi sono fatto un piccolo sctipt per gestire gli aggiornamenti sulle mie macchine tramite cron. quando non voglio diventare scemo a fare gli aggiornamenti, uso il suddetto script con un parametro che gli fa effettuare solo il GLSA-check. solo in caso di check positivo, allora mi viene segnalato e vado a fare gli aggiornamenti (al minimo indiespensabile).

----------

## Onip

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> Un sistema completamente stabile è davvero immune da questi problemi?? Ma soprattutto: un sistema completamente stabile non è lontano dalle comodità desktop tenute come keyword masked che tutto sono meno che instabili?

 

Esempio? Non mi sembra proprio che gnome-2.12 abbia così meno comodità o features rispetto al 2.14, per fare un esempio. Certo è che la versione più "recente" oltre ad essere la più moderna è anche la meno testata... Mi viene in mente una storiella a proposito di una moglie ed una botte   :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

@k.gothmog: infatti ho detto: se nn faccio tutto questo per molto tempo c'è rischio che i numerosi cambiamenti si mangino viva la mia gentoo  :Laughing: 

@Onip: beh ovviamente non è il caso di gnome  :Very Happy:  cmq in effetti la storia della moglie e la botte centra  :Laughing: 

----------

## !equilibrium

(IMHO) basta anche tenersi regolarmente aggiornati con le GWN ed eventualmente il Planet di Gentoo, dove ci sono sempre le segnalazioni degli aggiornamenti CRITICI e gli opportuni consigli su come comportarsi.

----------

## Raffo

Mi chiedo però: non è quindi possibile per la natura di Gentoo di essere sempre in evoluzione lasciare il sistema per mesi senza essere aggiornato e riportarlo ad essere up-to-date senza perdere giorni su giorni a settare, scovare l'errore, etc... ho l'impressione che Gentoo sia davvero troppo un sistema per smanettoni o per developer...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> Mi chiedo però: non è quindi possibile per la natura di Gentoo di essere sempre in evoluzione lasciare il sistema per mesi senza essere aggiornato e riportarlo ad essere up-to-date senza perdere giorni su giorni a settare, scovare l'errore, etc... ho l'impressione che Gentoo sia davvero troppo un sistema per smanettoni o per developer...

 

Aggiornare i pacchetti a nuove versioni è un po' come percorrere una nuova strada (se mi passate il paragone), in entrambi i casi conosciamo le regole di base ma se non si osservano con cura le indicazioni si rischia un bell'incidente  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> 1) Gentoo è una distro molto potente. Ma quanto deve essere bravo l'amministratore di sistema per evitare di cadere nelle possibili situazioni pericolose per la salute del proprio sistema?

 

Quoto chi precedentemente ti ha risposto che tenere un sistema stabile diminuisce drasticamente le possibilità di "spu***nare"   :Rolling Eyes:  la tua Gentoo-Box

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> 2) Perchè Gentoo ha continuamente bisogno di essere aggiornata, pena il difficile aggiornamento/manutenzione di tutto il sistema?

 

Benvenuto nel meraviglioso mondo sempre in fermento e in costante evoluzione del software Open Source  :Cool:  Pensa che uno dei motivi per cui sono passato a Gentoo è che VOGLIO aver la possibilità di installare tutte le ultimissime versione di tutti i programmi! (arf arf  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  )   :Wink: 

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> 3) Come distribuzione Gentoo senza dubbio mette l'utente di fronte a scelte spesso complesse, ma soprattuto di fronte a difficoltà e problemi. Perchè tutto questo caos, programmi che non compilano (non ditemi che nn vi siete mai trovati di fronte a situazioni problematiche) o altro?

 

Sì, Gentoo E' DIFFICILE. E' nata con degli obiettivi specifici ed un certo "target" di utenza. Cercare di semplificarla e renderla user-friendly a tutti i costi per me non ha molto senso, si rischia di peggiorare solamente le cose  :Confused: 

----------

## Raffo

@Scen: Scelsi anche io gentoo per la possibilità di tenere sempre il sistema aggiornatissimo. Ma spesso mi sono reso conto che era una smania inutile.... sulla tua ultima considerazione nn sono convinto, almeno non ultimamente...

----------

## cloc3

Ma che è sta depressione estiva, ragazzi?

Gentoo non è una religione, ma un giocattolo meraviglioso.

Non serve a molto chederci ogni momento se è meglio palleggiare sull'erba o sulla terra rossa.

Wimbledon è Wimbledon.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Ma che è sta depressione estiva, ragazzi?
> 
> Gentoo non è una religione, ma un giocattolo meraviglioso.
> 
> Non serve a molto chederci ogni momento se è meglio palleggiare sull'erba o sulla terra rossa.
> ...

 

Quoto tutto.

----------

## Raffo

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Ma che è sta depressione estiva, ragazzi?
> 
> Gentoo non è una religione, ma un giocattolo meraviglioso.
> 
> Non serve a molto chederci ogni momento se è meglio palleggiare sull'erba o sulla terra rossa.
> ...

 

Non si tratta di depressione estiva. Si tratta di voler capire meglio il proprio sistema operativo. Capire cos'ha che nn va, cosa deve migliorare e cosa nn ci sta bene. Qui siamo tutti amanti di Gentoo e io per primo. Ma se c'è qualcosa che nn va se c'è qualcosa di cui possiamo discutere nn vedo perchè non farlo... nn penso vi dia fastidio leggere critiche rivolte alla nostra distribuzione. Come non penso che sia meglio dire "quanto è bella gentoo, quanto sto bene", invece di pensarci un po' su... perdonami, ma una risposta del genere la trovo quantomeno superficiale. Ma forse è colpa mia che nn riesco a godere appieno del mio (rotto) giocattolo...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Beh ho aperto un thread simile per motivi sostanzialmente contigui....   :Smile: 

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> 1) Gentoo è una distro molto potente. Ma quanto deve essere bravo l'amministratore di sistema per evitare di cadere nelle possibili situazioni pericolose per la salute del proprio sistema?

 

Secondo me abbastanza... il che significa che non puoi essere distratto, ma nemmeno è necessario che tu sia bravissimo e sempre attento... diciamo che devi sempre mantenere un livello medio di attenzione al sistema che capisco possa essere snervante alle lunghe   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 2) Perchè Gentoo ha continuamente bisogno di essere aggiornata, pena il difficile aggiornamento/manutenzione di tutto il sistema?

 

Non penso di avere LA risposta... però se vuoi ti do la MIA risposa: secondo me perché portage è stato pensato per piccoli aggiornamenti... Se uno deve aggiornare 100 pacchetti dovrebbe stare molto attento all'aggiornamento di ciascuno e badare a gestire correttametne tutti gli elog che vengono stampati da portage (stampandoli su file, passandoli a syslog o spedendoseli via mail)

Purtroppo temo non ci sia modo di eliminare l'intrinseca complessità di un aggiornamento consistente salvo la considerazione che portage (imho) potrebbe fare qualcosa per coadiuvarti   :Rolling Eyes:  (in termini di accessibilità degli elog e di chiarezza delle informazioni). Dal punto di vista dell'"user-friendly" secondo me c'è ancora da lavorare   :Rolling Eyes: 

Per esempio sarebbe carina una feature che ti consentisse di affidare ad emerge il revdep-rebuild di tutte le librerie problematiche dopo un aggiornamento... per esempio potrebbe gestire con un certo grado di automazione gli aggiornamenti di gcc, i blocchi e altre cose che richiedono un intervento umano ma solitamente standard   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> 3) Come distribuzione Gentoo senza dubbio mette l'utente di fronte a scelte spesso complesse, ma soprattuto di fronte a difficoltà e problemi. Perchè tutto questo caos, programmi che non compilano (non ditemi che nn vi siete mai trovati di fronte a situazioni problematiche) o altro?

 

Beh diciamo che io per ora uso gentoo solo per un paio di motivi (tra l'altro connessi): l'estrema pulizia e la configurabilità...

Ora alla configurabilità sarei disposto anche a rinunciare in cambio di un sistema che funziona senza troppi sbattimenti... alla pulizia ancora no..   :Smile:  tra qualche anno probabilmente passerò ache io a ubuntu   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Raffo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Secondo me abbastanza... il che significa che non puoi essere distratto, ma nemmeno è necessario che tu sia bravissimo e sempre attento... diciamo che devi sempre mantenere un livello medio di attenzione al sistema che capisco possa essere snervante alle lunghe   

 

Penso sia snervante soprattutto perchè, se per caso hai qualche pacchetto ~x86 installato su un sistema quasi completamente compilato con keyword x86 si crea il vero caos: una nuova versione ha il bug X che ti costringe al downgrade e a riemergere la versione patchata due giorni dopo. Pesante, soprattutto perchè io sento la necessità di un sistema non totalmente x86... inizio a pensare di dover scegliere un ramo piuttosto che un altro e dimenticare l'amato/odiato /etc/portage/package.keywords.... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non penso di avere LA risposta... però se vuoi ti do la MIA risposa: secondo me perché portage è stato pensato per piccoli aggiornamenti... Se uno deve aggiornare 100 pacchetti dovrebbe stare molto attento all'aggiornamento di ciascuno e badare a gestire correttametne tutti gli elog che vengono stampati da portage (stampandoli su file, passandoli a syslog o spedendoseli via mail)
> 
> CUT 

 

Mancano effettivamente degli strumenti così come mi convinco sia sempre più impossibile tenere un sistema non aggiornato per più di un mese. Effettivamente penso che le cose siano come le hai descritte... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh diciamo che io per ora uso gentoo solo per un paio di motivi (tra l'altro connessi): l'estrema pulizia e la configurabilità...
> 
> Ora alla configurabilità sarei disposto anche a rinunciare in cambio di un sistema che funziona senza troppi sbattimenti... alla pulizia ancora no..   tra qualche anno probabilmente passerò ache io a ubuntu   

 

Io non penso di poter rinunciare a configurabilità e pulizia... e ad ubuntu ancora non ci sono passato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## emix

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ora alla configurabilità sarei disposto anche a rinunciare in cambio di un sistema che funziona senza troppi sbattimenti... alla pulizia ancora no..   tra qualche anno probabilmente passerò ache io a ubuntu   

 

<ot>

Oggi ho scoperto che aptitude rimuove anche le dipendenze dei pacchetti (a patto che quei pacchetti siano stati installati con aptitude stesso)  :Rolling Eyes: 

</ot>

----------

## makoomba

è stato già detto: le distro binarie non cambiano mai major version dei pacchetti installati ?

il "gentoo is about choice" non è mica gratis.

----------

## cloc3

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non si tratta di depressione estiva. Si tratta di voler capire meglio il proprio sistema operativo.

 

Non te la prendere. Non voglio chiudere la discussione, ma è il secondo thread analogo in prima pagina.

È difficile capire in astratto i pregi i difetti di gentoo. Si può solo usarla.

Gentoo è e sempre sarà in stato perenne di "lavori in corso", perché è un sistema che qutidianamente riprogetta se stesso.

Questo significa pericolo costante di tragedie, ma anche un'affidabilità e una stabilità straordinarie per reggere lo stress.

Voglio dire.

Non è vero che sia impossibile riaggornare gentoo dopo un mese.

Il fatto è che, prima di un qualunque aggiornamento, anche minimale, non puoi essere certo che tutto filerà liscio.

Di fatto, poi, le cose filano lisce quasi sempre. ma questo è un mistero.

Tu prova a contare il numero di cambiamenti della tua gentoo in quindici giorni e confrontalo con il numero di cambiamenti di una release di altra distribuzione a sei mesi di distanza, poi misura l'affidabilità in termini statistici che ci facciamo un'idea.

Ovviamente, a ciascuno di noi, talvolta vengono i cinque minuti, ed apre un thread. Ma ciò aumenta per lo più l'entropia.

Poi ci si rassegna, ci si sbatte un po', si capisce dove stava lo sbaglio, e si scopre di avere imparato una cosa nuova.

Esistono molte ragioni tecniche per scegliere gentoo, ma è difficile farlo senza un po' di passione.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mancano effettivamente degli strumenti così come mi convinco sia sempre più impossibile tenere un sistema non aggiornato per più di un mese. Effettivamente penso che le cose siano come le hai descritte... 
> 
> 

 

Personalmente in questa settimana ho tolto dalla naftalina un vecchio portatile perchè il mio pc è defunto dopo una lunga e onorata carriere e mentre studio preventivi per una nuova macchina ho deciso di sfruttare il portatile come "ruotino di scorta".

Dopo quasi 10 mesi di inattività sono riuscito ad aggiornare il tutto in maniera indolore, emerge -uDpvN world mi ha segnalato i pacchetti da aggiornare, ho segnato quelli bloccanti (es. pam-login), ho scartabellatto tra le varie gwn (in questo devo dire che gmail mi ha aiutato molto), ho sistemato ciò che c'era da sistemare e ho lanciato l'aggiornamento vero e proprio.

Una curata analisi con dispatch-conf (ormai non tornerei più a etc-update) e voilà ... una gento aggiornata e funzionante dopo decisamente più di un mese di inattività.

Ovviamente data l'età e le caratteristiche del portatile in questione ammetto che il tempo di emersione è stato quasi maggiore di quello relativo alla documentazione ma la velocità non influenza il procedimento.

----------

## Onip

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Personalmente in questa settimana ho tolto dalla naftalina un vecchio portatile...
> 
> [cut]

 

Esattamente quello che intendevo qualche riga più sopra...

Byez

----------

## Kernel78

La mia impressione è che non tutti si rendono conto che ogni azione ha delle conseguenze: se uno vuole correre in autostrada a 180 km/h (e la macchina li raggiunge) può farlo, ovviamente contravviene a delle leggi e quindi deve essere pronto a rispondere delle conseguenze e se gli va male rischia di lasciarci le penne ma è anche vero che molte volte questi pirati della strada (non vi immaginate quanto li odio) arrivano a destinazione incolumi e senza una multa. Similmente uno può decidere di aggiornare gentoo senza preoccuparsi di documentarsi e prepararsi adeguatamente e la maggior parte delle volte può cavarsela senza problemi salvo poi lamentarsi se incappa in qualche difficoltà che avrebbe potuto evitarsi documentandosi prima.

Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso... mi viene in mente un mio ex collega a cui hanno fatto la multa perchè andava in scooter a 80 dove il limite era 50 e lui si arrabbiava con i vigili ma era ovviamente lui a essere nel torto  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> ........

 

beh dai io non la vedo così drastica...

se emerge desse, in modo trasparente, degli avvertimenti sugli aggiornamenti critici e su dove trovare documentazione e/o informazioni sarebbe una cosa carina...

non mi parrebbe niente di immorale   :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   ........ 
> 
> beh dai io non la vedo così drastica...
> 
> se emerge desse, in modo trasparente, degli avvertimenti sugli aggiornamenti critici e su dove trovare documentazione e/o informazioni sarebbe una cosa carina...
> ...

 

Per come la vedo io emerge fa quello che tu gli dici di fare (bug a parte), se volessi un sistema che mi chiede se sono sicuro di voler fare qualcosa ma proprio sicuro sicuro allora reinstallerei winzozz  :Wink: 

Non ci trovo nulla di immorale nel documentarsi prima di fare qualcosa  :Wink:  ...

Certo se poi uno vuole aggiornare a prescindere, solo per il gusto di avere l'ultima versione senza avere neppure idea di quali siano le modifiche o magari usare pacchetti instabili senza nemmeno chiedersi perchè siano instabili, se uno vuole tutto e subito ... magari questo lo considererei infantile e suggerirei di cercare altrove ...

----------

## Raffo

emerge imho nn fa tutto quello che dovrebbe fare... diciamo che quello che mi fa dire "gentoo è da smanettoni" è che si affida tanto a configurazioni e script di utenti per funzionare davvero bene... e cmq questo è un altro topic  :Wink: 

piuttosto il punto del mio topic sembra essere chiaro: il compromesso per avere una gentoo funzionante è aggiornarla periodicamente e perderci quel tempo quotidiano o settimanale che spesso nn si ha o nn si vuole spendere così... ripeto ancora una volta che complessivamente amo gentoo, ma che nonostante questo ultimamente sto cercando di vedere le cose in maniera molto critica... mi informerò sul modo di gestione degli update sulle altre distribuzioni, tanto per curiosità   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> piuttosto il punto del mio topic sembra essere chiaro: il compromesso per avere una gentoo funzionante è aggiornarla periodicamente e perderci quel tempo quotidiano o settimanale che spesso nn si ha o nn si vuole spendere così...

 

Ma questo non è assolutamente vero ...

Tu puoi prendere un cd di Gentoo 2006.0 (o 2005.0 o ancora più vecchio) e installarlo ottenendo una Gentoo funzionante e anche se ovviamente i sw più vecchi avranno bug risolti nelle nuove versioni ciò non toglie che funzioni.

Aggiornarla richiederebbe una giusta dose di preparazione preliminare ma dubito che possa esserci qualche problema grave ... anzi, appena prendo il nuovo pc faccio una prova simile sul portatile installando una 2005.0 (se trovo il cd in giro) e aggiornando tutto ...

----------

## Raffo

I primi di luglio (dopo l'esame il 6) rivoluziono il pc aggiungendo un hd e creando un multiboot only linux... farò anche io qualche prova simile   :Wink: 

----------

## xdarma

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> piuttosto il punto del mio topic sembra essere chiaro: il compromesso per avere una gentoo funzionante è aggiornarla periodicamente e perderci quel tempo quotidiano o settimanale che spesso nn si ha o nn si vuole spendere così...

 

Ti quoto completamente, è molto simile alla mia posizione, con l'aggravante dell'ignoranza che mi impedisce di ottenere dei risultati decenti con poco sforzo  ;-)

Comunque, per quanto riguarda gli aggiornamenti "a ére geologiche" ti posso confermare che gentoo regge molto bene la fase di aggiornamento totale dopo un lungo periodo di stasi. Cosa che non credo si possa dire di Mandriva, Fedora o Slackware. Per vari motivi, aggiorno il mio computer di rado (tipo durante le ferie estive o invernali) e, nonostante mi tenga occupato per una settimana a colpi di knoppix, ne sono sempre uscito.

Molto probabilmente se l'aggiornamento fosse meno "dispendioso" aggiornerei più spesso.

----------

## Sasdo

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Molto probabilmente se l'aggiornamento fosse meno "dispendioso" aggiornerei più spesso.

 

curiosamente piu' frequenti sono gli aggiornamenti meno dispendiosi sono  :Razz: 

ciao

il Sasdo (che aggiorna il sistema una volta ogni mai)

----------

## ogeidix

Ciao,

la discussione mi ha interessato e penso che il problema di fondo sia il fatto che spesso (o quantomeno con una frequenza maggiore

di altre distro, gli sviluppatori gentoo inseriscono aggiornamenti critici ovvero aggiornamenti non risolvibili con un semplice emerge -u world

Sto parlando di cose come l'aggiornamento di xorg-7, del conflitto tra shadow e pam-login, del cambio di configurazione di apache,

dell'aggiornamento di una libreria, che ora non ricordo il nome, che cambiando ABI ha messo in ginocchio KDE e molti altri.

Una soluzione forse sarebbe quella di effettuare questi aggiornamenti solamente col cambio di profilo (2006.0 / .1 ecc)

in modo che:

questi aggiornamenti possano essere meglio testati avendo un periodo di test maggiore,

che se uno rimane ad un profilo possa continuare ad aggiornare normalmente senza nessun problema tramite emerge

infine modificare il comportamento dei profili in modo da integrare anche uno script che viene eseguito al cambio di profilo

(e forse andrebbero eseguiti ttt gli script dei profili mancanti es se aggiorno dal 2005.0 al 2006.1 devo eseguire anche 2005.1 e 2006.0)

che vada a risolvere quegli aggiornamenti critici di cui si parlava es: unmergendo pam-login e aggiornando shadow, unmergendo lo xorg vecchio

e configurando le use del nuovo tramite una interfaccia ncurses in cui viene spiegato ttt agli utenti.

In questo modo l'amministratore di sistema sa di poter tranquillamente aggiornare quando vuole con la minima attenzione

Mentre i passaggi di profilo (2 all'anno) saranno momenti + complessi ma molto + semplici degli aggiornamenti critici odierni

Senza dimenticare poi il famoso emerge -u security che reputo indispensabile x gli admin di server (una sorta di glsa-check integrato)

Cosa ne dite dell'idea ?

----------

## cloc3

 *ogeidix wrote:*   

> Ciao
> 
> 

 

Ciao.

Concordo nei dettagli con la tua analisi puntuale e con le soluzioni che hai indicato.

Cionondimeno, è necessario osservare che tutte queste sono caratterisctiche esistenti in gentoo e utilizzate al meglio delle reali possibilità.

Il problema è che i profili, le chiavi di marcatura dei pacchetti e la cura della documentazione sono pursempre strumenti affidati all'interpretazione umana degli sviluppatori, che attribuiscono alla distribuzione una dimensione storica dalla quale non è possibile prescindere.

Non dimentichiamoci che gentoo deve contemporaneamente assolvere esigenze di stabilità e di funzionalità con fini didattici e di sviluppo (paradossalmente, non riesco a immaginare una situazione più didattica di un baselayout subdolamente bacato).

Al di là di ogni ragionevole ipotesi di soluzione, credo che la vigilanza e il buon senso dell'utente rimangano strumenti imprescindibili per usare Gentoo.

E questo non è un male, perché dove è più attiva la partecipazione consapevole dell'uomo, si ottengono mediamente i prodotti di maggiore qualità.

----------

